# Facebook



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi guys. If anyone would like to be friends on Facebook, let me know via a message. Of course, we will respect each other and not mention this forum there.

I know for many people, Facebook is a very negative place and yet still have accounts. We can make it more positive, though.


----------

